# PSU information please..



## jkultimate (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a local Zebronics psu in my pc... I can't figured out how much Watts is that psu...
Here is a pic of psu... its saying 300 watt for total consumption...




So does it means that my PSU is 300 watt?

Am considering buying a GPU soon, HD 6670 ddr5... so will it be enough for new graphics card?

If not, please suggest a sufficient PSU in a budget.. as low as possible 
Thanks


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

No that PSU is not sufficiant to handle that graphics card.
Tell us all components of your PC...
I recommend you to upgrade to Antec VP450p


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 15, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> No that PSU is not sufficiant to handle that graphics card.
> Tell us all components of your PC...
> I recommend you to upgrade to Antec VP450p



Asus m4a88t-m le
corsair 2 x 2gb ddr3
athlon x4 645 3.1ghz
acer 18 inch p196hql
wd 160gb


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

You need VP450p atleast


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 15, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> You need VP450p atleast


Okay will consider bro  thanks


----------

